# Fishing Darwin.



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone know of any spots around Darwin to fish. Land based, over the next two weeks.Thanks.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

hire a tinnie at Cooroboree Billabong - http://www.mary-river-houseboats.com/

it is the best thing I did up there.

cheers,

S


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

make sure he goes to the fish feeding at doctor's gully ...... dependent on the tides - http://aquascene.com.au/


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Make sure you keep next sat evening free & come to my gig @ the Darwin cup ball!


----------



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

It is for my son who will be there for two weeks. Do'nt know where he will be based. Thank you for all the info everyone.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Send him a PM.


----------



## nanook (Aug 8, 2011)

Giday mate,if the tides are good head to east point,as you go past the war museum take the road on the left about half way down you'll see some tracks down to the water,on a high tide this little bay fishes well for spanish macks,use big metal slices cast as far as you can ,wind like hell,repeat many times! if their around you will know! also around the other side of East point is my favourite barra spot Ludmilla creek but you'll be lucky to get barra at the mo as its pretty cool...if your lucky the best tides are 6m high and 2m low get down the creek on the low and net some mullet as the tide comes in there are always big queenies,followed by my favourite blue salmon wich love live mullet,there is a boardwalk wich we use( bit of a walk though from the carpark you'll see the signs for "mangrove walk")follow this path ,go along boardwalk then jump off and walk across the flats,usually croc free but always have a thorough scan first....stokes hill wharf fishes quite well on rising tide with baits ,you will see guys with bait jigs so get some,jig up live bait and fish them under a float.....the rivers are good but be careful crocs are everywhere especially corroborree,go with a guide don't hire a tinny,not worth the risk if your'e not familiar with this area,also! in front of the deck chair cinema is good for queenies on a big rising tide,one word of warning be careful at night there can be some dodgy locals about and at east point don't leave anything in the car....hope this helps a bit!! 
Cheers


----------

